
How to encode email links to protect them from spammers - faramarz
http://www.bronze-age.com/nospam/index.html
======
faramarz
I was looking for a method to essentially _inactivate_ or _breakup_ an email
address in the source, so I could display the actual email in text form.

From a bit of searching, my options were either this method or the reCapcha
email protection <http://www.google.com/recaptcha/mailhide/> But capcha
creates an unnecessary extra step, So I went with the former.

